# Bosch 84624 tongue and groove bit help...



## amereservant (Feb 9, 2012)

I picked up the Bosch 84624MC at my local Lowes since I needed to cut a few tongue and groove joints for some closet shelving.
The usage is pretty straight forward except when it comes to cutting the "groove" part of the joint. The first time I used it, I didn't have a wrench/socket handy to loosen the nut to remove the second blade, so I adjusted the depth so it'd cut just beyond the edge of the board. It still slightly shaved the board since I was mostly concerned with cutting my groove down the center and not having it offset.

The problem...

Ok, so I figured out I need a 13mm socket/wrench to take the nut loose and I took the blade off, however upon reapplying the nut, there's a gap on the bit's un-threaded shaft, allowing the guide wheel and remaining blade to "float". I haven't even bothered trying to use it since that's just not safe or usable.

I've tried and tried to find a solution, but the only instructions Bosch gives is to "Take one of the blades off when cutting the groove" and not mentioning anything about the gap it leaves behind. Searching Google yielded no help either.

So, what's the catch and what am I missing?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

David, take one of the washers off the shaft and visit your local hardware store for enough extras to fill the gap.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just one more way, the washers are very spec.size and the hardware store will not have them the norm but you can take off one on some other router bit but if you don't one you can drill one out ( the washers looks like the normal 8mm ID ) but a 5/16" drill bit will do the job just fine the key is to match the OD of the washer, find one or two in the bolt and nut box and just drill it out the norm the 1/4" SAE washer works well or 3/16 standard washer...I do it all the time I'm always short of washers..  be sure and grind off the burr from the drilling they must be flat.

It's a simple thing but it must be right or the bearing will not spin and the cutter will not stay locked in place ..

Hope this helps

Note if you drill one out make a quick jig for the drill press drill a pocket hole to fit the OD of the washers you are going to use tap/press it in the hole to hold it on dead center they will get VERY hot from the drilling..use a pick to pull it out you don't want to move your clamped down drill jig once you have it on dead center with the hole that's in the washer,use a drill bit to line it up on dead center then clamp it in place.. 
===

===


----------



## amereservant (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys!
I suppose the part that baffles me is that I have to go find additional washers to fill the gap when no where does it say that you have to obtain additional washers. I searched their website and everything trying to find some sort of info and there's just not anything on it.

Luckily Lowes carries a great variety of hardware including washers, so I'll hunt out a few. Would've been nice if Bosch had at least mentioned them if they weren't going to include them. I'm loosing faith in that name....


----------

